# BMW 1 Series Photo Shoot



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Me and my dad have been wanting to capture some moving car shots for a while now. So as the weather was nice this weekend we headed out to take some photos of my Bimmer.

All photos were taken with a Canon EOS 5D MkII (hanging out the side of a Shogun).

Here are a few of the best ones, including some static ones that we also took. All comments welcome, see what you think!

Cheers,
Max


BMW 1 Series Valencia Orange by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 1 Series Valencia Orange by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 1 Series Valencia Orange by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 1 Series Valencia Orange by Max Stocker, on Flickr


BMW 1 Series Valencia Orange by Max Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nicely exposed and composed, but the moving shots aren't very sharp. Were you using an IS lens, which IS (if using an IS lens) and AF modes were you using, was the camera hand held?


----------



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

DW58 said:


> Nicely exposed and composed, but the moving shots aren't very sharp. Were you using an IS lens, which IS (if using an IS lens) and AF modes were you using, was the camera hand held?


Cheers for the comments,

The lens was does have IS, but as you suggested it was handheld, and the road was deceptively bumpy. I think this is why they don't come out as sharp as they could! Have to find a freshly tarmac'd road next time!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - very very good quality photos, the clarity IMO is spot on!

Love all the shots but the moving ones are like ones featured in car mags!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Nice shots and love the car too.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maxstocker said:


> Cheers for the comments,
> 
> The lens was does have IS, but as you suggested it was handheld, and the road was deceptively bumpy. I think this is why they don't come out as sharp as they could! Have to find a freshly tarmac'd road next time!


It's not something I've tried myself when both the camera platform and subject are moving, and probably in opposite directions at times! I know it's outwith the grasp of most amateur users, but I believe some pro car-photographers use gyrostabilised mounts, a bit like those used by TV cameraman and the like.

Based upon my experience of photographing moving aircraft (albeit with me standing still), I suggest experimenting with the different AF modes, and both IS modes if your lens has modes 1 & 2, combined with a range of shutter speeds and apertures to find which is best for you.

The closest I've done to this is air-to-air photography which incurs similar difficulties, combined with shooting through thick perspex in most cases.









I've got the opposite problem in the above pix which are from fairly steady camera platforms, i.e. the Jetstream 31 and Cessna F406, but the early morning light was pretty poor plus I was shooting through perspex. The two aircraft were photographed from each other flying between Inverness and Sumburgh (Shetland) and back.

Practice makes perfect - a great start, you'll soon perfect it :thumb:


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice shots  what lens was you using ?


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice shots. Really like the last one

rick


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

That last one looks like a BMW advert!


----------



## maxstocker (Mar 12, 2013)

Mani said:


> Nice shots  what lens was you using ?


Thanks,

We were using a Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens on an EOS 5D MkII


----------

